# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn in teelbal

## danny1970

ik man van 40 jaar heb soms een lichte pijn in mijn linkse teelbal,zijn er nog mensen die weten wat dat kan zijn

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Danny,

Vervelend dat je soms pijn hebt  :Frown: 
Zijn er ook bepaalde momenten zoals na het plassen, na sex of bij een bepaalde houding dat het pijn gaat doen?
Kan zijn dat er een zenuw bekneld zit zoals in deze post http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=7335 te lezen valt of een infectie of iets heel anders. 
Ik zou er mee naar de huisarts gaan om te laten onderzoeken als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Danny,

Pijn in een teelbal is vaak niet een heel goed teken. Het kan onschuldig zijn hoor, maar het kan ook iets ernstigs zijn. Vanaf hier kunnen wij helaas niet zeggen wat dit zou kunnen zijn. Daarom adviseer ik je ook om hier zo snel mogelijk mee naar een arts te gaan. Schamen hoef je je hier iig niet voor, huisartsen zien dit soort probleempjes dagelijks!

Succes, en laat je het ons weten als je langs de arts geweest bent?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Danny,

Heb je inmiddels al iets meer informatie over deze pijn? Heb je er nog steeds last van of is de pijn verdwenen?

----------


## Mickel

Hallo,

Ik zie al dat er een tijdje geen respons is geweest op dit thema.

Zelf vond ik het wel interessant, omdat ik dit zowel links of rechts enkele keren per jaar heb. Vaak is het niet de testikel maar wel het gebied er om heen (bijbal) Ik ben hiervoor al meerdere keren bij de huisarts en radioloog geweest. Gelukkig is het steeds een onschuldig pijntje geweest.

Ik denk dat het inderdaad een soort zenuw is die dit veroorzaakt. Het komt ook wel voor na de sex of lang wandelen/fietsen.

Soms helpt een koud washandje.. meestal duurt het nooit langer dan een dag of twee

Uiteindelijk is de huisarts en een echo altijd het beste om een aantal zaken uit te sluiten.

GR Mickel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mickel,

Vervelend lijkt me het als je een paar keer per jaar zo'n pijn aan je bijbal/teelbal hebt!
Gelukkig bleek het bij jou alle keren om niks ernstigs te gaan  :Smile: 
Zou idd kunnen dat een zenuw bekneld raakt door een bepaalde houding of activiteit.
Zeker is een bezoekje naar de huisarts en een echo belangrijk om bepaalde dingen uit te sluiten! Ik hoop dat je hiermee andere mannen zover krijgt dat ze net als jou langs de dokter gaan en geruststelling vinden in jou ervaring!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## longstelts

Hallo,
Ik ben een man van 59 jaar.
Gisteren (Na een ejaculatie) bemerkte ik ineens een flinke pijn in mijn linker teelbal alsof ik er een trap tegenaan had gehad. Duurde enkele minuten waarna de pijn wegzakte, daarna deed alleen lichte aanraking pijn. Momenteel merk ik weinig, plassen doet ook geen pijn, wel vol gevoel in onderbuik. Dit nog nooit eerder ervaren! Aangezien Danny niet meer heeft gereageerd, stel ik opnieuw de vraag. Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn en moet ik dit voorleggen aan mijn huisarts?

Met vriendelijke groet,
Hans

----------

